# Biceps degeneration



## Sara82 (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 for biceps degeneration?


----------



## primrose1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the biceps torn from the degeneration?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 13, 2014)

*biceps dx*

Yes, I have the same question 
No mention of a tear, just degeneration of the biceps anchor.....

726.10 or 726.19....thoughts!


Thanks!
Jamie


----------

